# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  φακος 15w

## finos

Γεια σας για να μην «λερώσω» το άλλο θέμα αποφάσισα να σας παρουσιάσω αυτό το κατασκεύασμα 
Έναν φακό 15w  τι φακό δηλαδή προβολέας είναι ,τον είχα πάρει 1+1 από την argotica2016 ο 1 είναι για να βλέπω στο εργαστήριο κι άλλος έγινε φακός.
Στην αρχή είχα σκεφτεί να το νa κάνω με μόλυβδου μπαταριά 
Μετα πήρα 3 18650 ,χωρίς balancer για αρχή τώρα έχει.
Το βραδύ θα βάλω video

----------

gcostas (10-08-16), 

picdev (10-08-16)

----------


## leosedf

Μην ξεχάσεις να βγάλεις και φωτογραφία το σπίτι όταν καίγεται.

----------


## finos

ξέχασα να πω ότι έχω βάλει βολτόμετρο κι όταν φτάνει στα 10ν σταματάω να τον ανάβω

----------


## street

ειναι και κουραιφτηκη μηχανοι μαζι ?  ειδα το χταινακι και δαιν καταλαβα τει ειναι .....  :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> ξέχασα να πω ότι έχω βάλει βολτόμετρο κι όταν φτάνει στα 10ν σταματάω να τον ανάβω



και γιατί δεν έβαζες ένα τέτοιο να μην παιδεύεσαι βρε Βάγγο?
https://www.google.gr/search?q=18650...VAjj8JkQ7BM%3A

----------


## finos

οχι δεν το ηξερα αυτο το πλακετακι εγώ το φόρτιζα με το φορτιστή του quantcopter

----------


## lepouras

> οχι δεν το ηξερα αυτο το πλακετακι εγώ το φόρτιζα με το φορτιστή του quantcopter



ποιο αυτό. αυτά να λες. το ebay είναι γεμάτο από τέτοια πλακετάκια και για όσες μπαταρίες θες.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCB-Charger-...-/261191600168
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Durable-5Pcs...3D261191600168
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Prot...3D261191600168
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3S-Balance-B...3D261191600168
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3S-8A-Li-ion...-/171778956476
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-1A-5V-...-/272010765793
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5V-1A-USB...-/172158430467

δεν έμαθες να ρωτάς τον γουγλη ακόμα?

----------


## finos

για φορτηση μπαταριας ηξερα μονο αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/400665522246?rmvSB=true

----------


## lepouras

ναι γιατί δεν ψάχνεσαι και μόνο ρωτάς. τα ρημάδια τα Αγγλικά δούλεψε τα και λίγο (αφού τα Ελληνικά δεν....) και ρώτα τον γουγλη με διάφορες λέγεις. πχ 18650 charger board 2S ή  3s ή 4s ή κλπ s. γενικά όταν ψάχνουμε για πλακέτες βάζουμε ή το board  ή το pcb κλπ κλπ. άντε παίξε λίγο. και ανορθόγραφα να το γράψεις θα σε διορθώσει ο γουγλης και θα σου βγάλει "μήπως εννοείτε  *******?"

τη νομίζεις ότι εμείς έχουμε καμιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια στο κεφάλι μας και τα ξέρουμε όλα? απλά μας βάζεις και κάνουμε ψάξιμο στον γουγλη αντί για εσένα όποτε ρωτάς κάτι.

----------


## finos

όχι απλός επειδη  εχω φορτηστη οποτε δεν το εψαξα  παραπανω

----------


## betacord85

α ρε τσαμπατζη βαγγο...και να σου καιγοταν ο φορτιστης απο το drone να δουμε μετα πως θα το φορτιζες...φωτιζει?μετρησες ποσες καντιλες βγαζει?

----------


## betacord85

τα πεταλλα που εχεις στην σακουλα ειναι απο τον ενισχυτη που εκαψες?  :Tongue2:  περα απο την πλακα ολες οι κατασκευες ειναι πρωτοτυπες και εχουν πολυ φαντασια...χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν ακομα παιδια σε τετοια ηλικια που κανουν τον μαστροχαλαστη και μαθαινουν...ολοι ετσι ξεκινησαμε

----------

finos (10-08-16)

----------


## Panoss

> τα ρημάδια τα Αγγλικά δούλεψε τα και λίγο (αφού *τα Ελληνικά δεν*....)







> α ρε *τσαμπατζη* βαγγο..







> απο τον ενισχυτη που *εκαψες*?







> που κανουν τον μαστρο*χαλαστη* και μαθαινουν...ολοι ετσι ξεκινησαμε



Βάγγο μην τους ακούς προχώρα ακάθεκτος, όλοι οι μεγάλοι στην καριέρα τους φάγανε λάσπη, η πρωθυπουργική καρέκλα σε περιμένει.


Με τον street έχεις καμιά συγγένεια;




> ειναι και κουραιφτηκη μηχανοι μαζι ?  ειδα το χταινακι και δαιν καταλαβα τει ειναι .....

----------


## finos

το βραδυ θα βαλω video να δειτε τα καντήλια  :Tongue2:

----------


## finos

για τα 2ν3055 λες .αχού κοιτά κάτι πράματα που προσέχει όχι,μια χαρα  δουλευουνε απλός πάνω τους υπάρχει μίσος τόνος θερμοπαστα αν τα θελει καπιος εχω αλα 5 αυθεντικα ειναι οχι απο τον κινεζο

----------


## betacord85

βαλε μωρομαντιλα και πλυνε τα...για βγαλε φωτο να δω το κοκκινο toshiba...αν ειναι αλλη μαρκα δεν θα παρω  :Tongue2:

----------


## finos

εεεε; ποιο ;;;;

----------


## Panoss

> πάνω τους υπάρχει μίσος



Βάγγο άσ' τα μίση και πιάσε...

----------


## betacord85

το σημα πανω στα τρανσιστορ....για να βγει η παστα παρε υγρα μωρομαντιλα και καθαρισε τα θα βγει λουκουμι...  :Wink:

----------


## finos

νατο

----------


## sakisr

> Μην ξεχάσεις να βγάλεις και φωτογραφία το σπίτι όταν καίγεται.



Καλυτερα παρε πρωτα το 199 και μετα βαλτο στη μπριζα!
Σκεψη καλη, αλλα χωρις ειδικο φορτιστη ειναι επικινδυνο!
Οσο για την ορθογραφια μην αγχωνεσαι, ισα-ισα που ολοι ασχολουνται μαζι σου! :Wink:

----------


## finos

αφου εχω lipo φορτηστη ... :Sad: το ειπα κιολας

----------


## betacord85

finest quality...location santa barbara usa...φαε το καπακι με τροχο να δουμε τι καλο εχει μεσα!  :Tongue2:  απο που τα αγορασες? 



> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66182νατο

----------


## finos

απο εναν εδω ελασσόνα αυτος τα περνει απο εναν στην αθηνα

----------


## manolena

Μου θυμίζεις αυτούς που πουλάνε ηλεκτρονικά στο Main Street της Philadelphia  στην Αμερική. Ψωνίζουν όλοι από το ίδιο container, άμα μπεις στον πρώτο και δεν πάρεις τίποτα, το ξέρει ο τελευταιος που έχει κι αυτός πέντε παιδιά να θρέψει όταν του κάνεις παζάρι και τον σκοτώνεις. Τελικά το παιρνεις αυτό που θες με το 1/3 από αυτό που είχες πρώτα.

Βαγγελακο: υπάρχουν μερικά πράγματα στη ζωή που δεν τα αγοράζουμε από το σωρό. Τα σκας στην RS π.χ. (Μπακάκος...) και ξενοιαζεις...

----------


## finos

:Rolleyes: να μιν στρίζω την τοπικη αγορά ;

----------


## sakisr

> αφου εχω lipo φορτηστη ...το ειπα κιολας



Καλα λες...μακακια μου δε διαβασα προσεκτικα το ποστ γιατι εριξα μια ματια και ανοιξα τις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Panoss

Ρε Βάγγο να τι στρίζεις δεν είπαμε να μην τι στρίζεις αλλά μη σε πιάνουν και κορόιδο.

----------


## finos

να και το video καληνύχτα

----------


## leosedf

Βάγγο πιο πολύ για 1.5W το κόβω. Ο δικός μου που είναι μικρούτσικος κάνει 10 φορές πιο πολύ φως.

----------


## Panoss

Είναι διαφορετικό το σκοτάδι στην Ελασσόνα, είναι πολύ πυκνό.
Επιστήμονες λένε το πυκνότερο στον κόσμο.

----------


## finos

Πάντως στα 12 ν 15 w τραβιξε απο το τροφοδοτικό ( atx)

----------

